# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Anh chị cho em hỏi với

## hetthoitretrau

Anh chị nào biết trả lời hộ em câu này với. Câu hỏi là tại sao phải chia dao phay đĩa modul thành từng bộ để làm gì? Chia như vậy có ưu nhược điểm gì?
Em xin cảm ơn trước ạ!

----------

